# †† *** صلاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *** ††



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

**** صلاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *** *



*+إن كنت أنا لست جادا فيما يتعلق بخلاص نفسي يكفي أنك يا رب جاد في تخليص هذه النفس. *


*+إن كان خلاص نفسي لا تقوى عليه إرادتي .. فلا شك أن نعمتك تقوى وتقتدر. *


*+إن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتي لا أريد الحياة معك. يكفي أنك تريد أن أحيا معك وإرادتك تفعل كل شئ. *


*+إن تركتني يا رب إلى إرادتي وإلى ضعفي فسوف أضيع. اعتبرني مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى حتى على الذهاب إلى الطبيب وقل كلمة فتبرأ نفسي. *


*+سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة. أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي. خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هم من عندك. *


*+بقوتك وبركتك وروحك القدوس سأصير في الصورة التي تريدها لي بقيادتك أنت تمسك يدي وتقودني خطوة خطوة كما تقود طفلا صغيرا يتعلم المشي. *

*+لا أتركك حتى أشعر أنك قبلتني إليك وأرجعتني إليك وإلى محبتك. *


*+قال مار اسحق: إن الذي يظن أن هناك طريقا آخر للتوبة غير الصلاة هو مخدوع من الشياطين. *


*+لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لي خطيتي إنما أريد أن تنزع من قلبي كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق. *
*ها أنا آتيك بخطيتي كما أنا. وأنت الذي تنزعها مني. *


*+لو كنت أقدر أن أترك محبة الخطية لرجعت إليك منذ زمان فخلصني أنت منها لتقودني في موكب نصرتك. *
*إنزع محبتها من قلبي وإنزع سيطرتها من إرادتي. *

*آمين *​
*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث............ *

​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

آمين ..انزعها من قلبي ....وقوني بحبك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## totty (2 مايو 2009)

*أمـــــــــــين يارب

فظيعه بجد

ربنا يطيل فى حياة قداسته

ميرسى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا توتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كوكو صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يطيل لنا حباته

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا هابى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 
شكرا كوكو على الصلاه 
تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2009)

امين 
صلاة راااااااااائعة 
ربنا يديلو الصحة ويحافظ علية 
ميرسى جداااااا يا كوكو على الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا كوكو على الصلاه
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> صلاة راااااااااائعة
> ربنا يديلو الصحة ويحافظ علية
> ميرسى جداااااا يا كوكو على الصلاة الجميلة
> يسوع يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

امين
صلاة جميلة جدا ميرسى جدا يا كوكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (28 مايو 2009)

صلاه جميل

مرسيىىىىىى يا كوكو


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (28 مايو 2009)

صلاه جميله

مرسيىىىىىى علي الصلاه


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لي شربل (28 مايو 2009)

*+بقوتك وبركتك وروحك القدوس سأصير في الصورة التي تريدها لي 
بقيادتك أنت تمسك يدي وتقودني خطوة خطوة 
كما تقود طفلا صغيرا يتعلم المشي.

+لا أتركك حتى أشعر أنك قبلتني إليك وأرجعتني إليك وإلى محبتك. 

إيه يا فادينا ما رح نتركك بيوم بدنا تعلمنا وتباركنا وتقودنا 
بطريق خلاصك يارب .
أستجب و تستجيب يارب منذ الدهر ولاخر الزمان .
الرب يبارك حياة البابا شنودة رجل الرب القديس 
ويبارك حياتك كوكو وخدمتك الحلوة كتير .


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا لى شربل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

